# 2nd Midwest Rally



## outbackmac

This year's Midwest Summer Rally will be held in the heart of Ohio's Amish Country at Whispering Hills RV Park just outside of Shreve, OH. The dates we have agreed on are July 10-12 but if you want to come earlier you are more than welcome. The contact info for the campground is http://www.whisperinghillsrvpark.com/ , phone 330·567·2137 or 800·992·2435 the person you want to speak with is Haley. Tell her you are with the Outbackers Rally group and she will take care of you. If you call before the camping season starts (April 24) you will probably need to leave a voicemail and she will return your call. If we have under 14 units we will get a 10% discount over 15 units will get a 15% discount. The sites I have picked out for us are very large and are all side to side and back to back. Right now the sites we have scheduled are Maple 1-9 and Elm 16-24, if we get over 18 I will call Haley and request more sites that connect to those. Some of the sites are full hook up and others are water & electric. Here is a link to the campground map - http://www.whisperinghillsrvpark.com/images/park_map.pdf . Here are some links to some of the area attractions http://www.oacountry.com/ http://www.visitamishcountry.com/ 
http://www.ohioamishcountry.com/

TENATIVE attendance list as of 1-23-2009

Sayonara
CTDOutback06
kyoutback
kenstand
Dub
HDOutbackers
whodey
kywoman
sob
Chuck 
DcksdFields 
Thor
Fanatical1 
nonny


----------



## Sayonara

Missed it in 2008. But ill be interested to see where it turns out in 2009.


----------



## rdvholtwood

outbackmac said:


> Was wondering if anyone wished to take on the task of organizing this 2nd Rally? I know we Talked at this years bit cant remember what was said. Help me out


Why don't you do it?


----------



## H2oSprayer

rdvholtwood said:


> Was wondering if anyone wished to take on the task of organizing this 2nd Rally? I know we Talked at this years bit cant remember what was said. Help me out


Why don't you do it?
[/quote]

I think we have a winner!!! I'm sure that you'd do a great job, Jerry. Give it a shot!


----------



## Fanatical1

Now that is settled where are we going to go, Jerry?

Mark


----------



## outbackmac

If you would of come to the last one maybe you would know why iam asking for someone to take it over. As for Springer i bet we would have more entertainment.


----------



## Thor

Fanatical1 said:


> Now that is settled where are we going to go, Jerry?
> 
> Mark


I 2nd that motion. All in favour....carried









As for entertainment; I can personally say Jerry is alot of fun to camp next to. You just need to nail everything down









Thor


----------



## Fanatical1

Thor said:


> Now that is settled where are we going to go, Jerry?
> 
> Mark


I 2nd that motion. All in favour....carried









As for entertainment; I can personally say Jerry is alot of fun to camp next to. You just need to nail everything down









Thor
[/quote]

Thanks for the tip....







I'll make sure he doesn't get into any of my stuff!

So where we going? Who's the one dragging their feet on this?

Mark


----------



## outbackmac

oK ILL TAKE CARE OF it but give me some ideas of campgrounds we would like to attend.


----------



## Fanatical1

Jerry,

That was first class of you to volunteer to head up the rally!









How about Hocking Hills or maybe something on Lake Erie?


----------



## outbackmac

Yes i know iam a great guy. We will have to see what campgrounds will let us reserve a block of sites


----------



## mike

i was hoping for somewhere near western indiana that way maybe myself, h20 and others could make it easier. BUT don't hold out for us because we are still hoping to do a 6-8 week trip next year. If i cant get all the time off we will try to make it.


----------



## Fanatical1

I would be great to see you again Mike! Hope you can make it.







Don't forget about the Cedar Point rally!


----------



## CTDOutback06

outbackmac said:


> oK ILL TAKE CARE OF it but give me some ideas of campgrounds we would like to attend.


Jerry,

I know that some of you guys would rather be closer to the Indiana area or Cincinnati area but here is a fantastic alternative that just might work.

We have parked our OB permanantly at a great campground in Amish Country here in Ohio. It is a wonderful park with plenty of things for everyone to do and I am sure a lot of people (especially the ladies) would enjoy shopping and dining in the Amish Communities in the area. The name of the park is Whispering Hills, it has plenty of full hook up sites and water and electric sites and a has a dump station. I am sure I could talk to the owners and get a big block reserved, there is a great area that has some very large grassy sites that are back to back, some are full hook up others in that area are water & electric, it is usually where they put any rallies that they have. Some of the amenities include swimming pool, gameroom, free miniature golf, basketball court, vollyball court, frisbee golf course, hiking trails, a stocked lake acrossed the street (which has plenty of blue gill and smallmouth bass), camp store, a cafe which serves some really great breakfast, a couple of covered shelter houses, horseshoe pits, super nice rest rooms and shower house which is close to the area where everyone would be and has a breath taking view (they call it the top of the world) and it has much more. They also have an area in the main building that houses the office/store/cafe where we could have potluck dinner gathering, etc. Whispering Hills is located just outside of Shreve, OH and is very close to Millersburg, Berlin, Sugarcreek, Walnut Creek, Charm, Mt. Hope, Kidron and many other Amish Communities. There is a huge indoor flea market at Walnut Creek, many, many great places to eat, an unbelievable amount of small shops in the area where you can find pretty much anything and many other great tourist attractions.

Here are some great links for everyone to check out:
http://www.whisperinghillsrvpark.com/
www.oacountry.com
www.visitamishcountry.com
columbusoh.about.com/od/amishcountry/tp/toptenamish.htm


----------



## whodey

First off, nice hearing from you Carey. I was wondering when you were going to chime in. Sounds good to Jo and me. So how is the puppy doing?

Mike


----------



## CTDOutback06

whodey said:


> First off, nice hearing from you Carey. I was wondering when you were going to chime in. Sounds good to Jo and me. So how is the puppy doing?
> 
> Mike


Hey, sorry I've been off quite a while, we had some major family health issues not long after the Rally @ Natural Springs and it took up a lot of my time, my aunt that raised me from the age of 10 on lost her leg from the knee down so I had a lot of time invested in dealing with that. Everything is OK, well as OK as it can be. Enough depressing stuff.

I would really love to have everyone come to Whispering Hills, I really think everyone would enjoy it. Maybe more than just a weekend would be better because trust me when I say that you will never be able to see the area in one weekend. Where Theresa and I work we have a shutdown week around the 4th of July and I know a lot of people have that week off, it would really be great to do a 4 day to a week long Rally. That would really be awesome.

Coco is wonderful, she is getting so big it's unbelieveable!!! She was just a 3.5 pound runt when we got her in July and now she is 40 lbs, we just had her spade last Friday so she has been a little sore for the past week. She is really wild at times and loves to chew on Shannon our Miniature Shnauzer. Lucky the Chow mix hates her but that's because she is extremely jealous when it comes to me. As I am typing they are going at it, LOL!! Coco is a beautiful healthy wildchild, I call her "The Demon Dog" but she's great!!! I will post pictures soon, I am awaiting two new Dell PC's that should be here Tuesday, my processor burnt up in mine so I am on the laptop and not really in the mood to go through pics to post, I will get them on soon!!!

Hope everyone likes the Whispering Hills idea, their website kinda sucks, not many pictures and not overly informative but the place is very nice, the staff is second to none anywhere, period and the area has tons to offer!!! I will take care of everything if everyone is interested.

Glad to be back,

Carey, Theresa, Shannon, Lucky & Coco "The Demon Dog"


----------



## CTDOutback06

OK, my mood changed, LOL!! Here are the pics of "The Demon"!!!!


----------



## outbackmac

Carey good to hear from you again.

Sounds good to me week of 7-6 or the 13th works best for us we could only do a long weekend but those that want to make a week of it could. Can you post any pics of the campground? And check into the cost.

Thanks j mac


----------



## CTDOutback06

OK, sounds like we may have a winner. I will contact the owners of the campground and see what I can come up with as far as pics and prices and availability. Great to hear from everyone again, I missed being on here with all the great Outbackers!!!!


----------



## Dub

Hello, new member from Columbus. I'm interested in the rally.


----------



## Dub

BTW, I just looked up the Whispering Hills campground, it is 10 miles from my permanent campground, Arrow Point in Loudonville on the Mohican. Don't know if I'll bring my camper over the 10 miles or just drive over for the day.


----------



## CTDOutback06

Dub said:


> BTW, I just looked up the Whispering Hills campground, it is 10 miles from my permanent campground, Arrow Point in Loudonville on the Mohican. Don't know if I'll bring my camper over the 10 miles or just drive over for the day.


Welcome aboard!!!! I will post more info once I contact the owners of the campground and get all the info.


----------



## Kenstand

We visited Whispering Hills a few years back. Great campground, clean, spacious and with lots of amenities and really yummy Apple Dumplings.

If the scheduling works we would probably be there. The first part of July could be good.


----------



## CTDOutback06

Just to update everyone, I e-mailed the owners last night and asked them for info on availability on the sites that I think everyone would be the happiest with, they are very large sites and 7 of the 14 I requested are full hook up while the other 7 are water and electric. These sites are some of the largest sites we've seen anywhere and they are all back to back. I am awaiting a response from them and as soon as I hear something from them I will post it. I know that the prices at Whispering Hills are a little high but the campground is top notch. For 2008 it was $45 for W/S/E and $43 for W/E per night with 7-14 units getting a 10% discount and 15-49 getting a 15% discount but do not apply on Holiday Weekends. I requested sites Maple 1-7 and Elm 18-24 and I have included a link to a park map.

http://www.whisperinghillsrvpark.com/images/park_map.pdf


----------



## CTDOutback06

kyoutback said:


> Just to update everyone, I e-mailed the owners last night and asked them for info on availability on the sites that I think everyone would be the happiest with, they are very large sites and 7 of the 14 I requested are full hook up while the other 7 are water and electric. These sites are some of the largest sites we've seen anywhere and they are all back to back. I am awaiting a response from them and as soon as I hear something from them I will post it. I know that the prices at Whispering Hills are a little high but the campground is top notch. For 2008 it was $45 for W/S/E and $43 for W/E per night with 7-14 units getting a 10% discount and 15-49 getting a 15% discount but do not apply on Holiday Weekends. I requested sites Maple 1-7 and Elm 18-24 and I have included a link to a park map.
> 
> http://www.whisperinghillsrvpark.com/images/park_map.pdf


What dates did you request?
[/quote]

I asked about July 4th weekend and the weekend after that, but I am open to whatever works for everyone else, just let me know. I only suggested the July 4th thing because we have that whole week off work and I know a lot of other people usually have or take time around it off and I thought it would be nice to have more than just a weekend rally, maybe 4-7 days.


----------



## HDOutbackers

I will have to confer with the War Department (otherwise know as the DW) but a July get together in Amish Country could be loads of fun. Especially with this fun crowd! We would definetly bring the bike and do a long weekend or several days but not likely a full week.

Pencil us in for this one!

VICTIM


----------



## whodey

Sounds good to us, no plans of yet. Long weekend also for us.


----------



## Kenstand

I scanned this thread quickly but does this look like the tentative list so far?

outbackmac
Sayonara
CDTOutback06
kyoutback
kenstand
Dub
HDOutbackers
whodey

Tis the season....
Makin a list....checkin it twice....da-da-da


----------



## akdanner

We might be interested.
Depends on when Madison goes to Germany.
Should know by January, is that too late?
Sounds fun.
The Danner Clan


----------



## mskyoutback

sob said:


> We might be interested.
> Depends on when Madison goes to Germany.
> Should know by January, is that too late?
> Sounds fun.
> The Danner Clan


It's not too late until the campsites are all full!


----------



## Dub

Kenstand said:


> I scanned this thread quickly but does this look like the tentative list so far?
> 
> outbackmac
> Sayonara
> CDTOutback06
> kyoutback
> kenstand
> Dub
> HDOutbackers
> whodey
> 
> Tis the season....
> Makin a list....checkin it twice....da-da-da


Count us in, we'll know more when the dates are finalized and my work vacation schedule is done at the end of Jan. Even though our campground is only 10m away, we'll probably pull the camper over for the weekend. It's nice for a change of scenery.


----------



## kywoman

Count us in too...

We can take a site with water and electric 
Full hookup is not an issue for us..


----------



## CTDOutback06

I still haven't heard anything from the campground, not sure how often they check the e-mail during the winter months. I will call and leave a voicemail and see if that gets a response. Meantime here is the updated tenative list:

outbackmac
Sayonara
CTDOutback06
kyoutback
kenstand
Dub
HDOutbackers
whodey
kywoman
sob

Things seem to be coming together pretty well as far as drawing interest goes. Now we just need the weather and economy to cooperate.


----------



## CTDOutback06

OK, I got a call from the campground today and they said that either weekend is available. If we do it for the 4th of July weekend there is no discount and reservations must be paid in full at the time of the reservation, if we do it the next weekend we would get a discount and when you make the reservation I believe you only have to pay for one night. I will let you all decide which weekend you would rather have as Theresa and I will be there either weekend no matter what. So let me know what weekend we would like and we will go from there!!! Hope everyone has a great Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## outbackmac

I agree who wants the crowd. i vote 2nd weekend


----------



## HDOutbackers

I concur, not the Holiday weekend.


----------



## Dub

I vote for the 2nd weekend. What's the general age of the people who attend these ralleys? Any of you guys have kids?


----------



## outbackmac

We have 2 adult age 23 and 21 at the time of the rally. as for others it runs the whole spectrum.


----------



## Dub

That's good, I'm 27, wife 26, baby 9wks. Hoping that there are some more little ones if we get into rallying then the girl has some kids to play with when she gets older.


----------



## kywoman

2nd week will work for us


----------



## whodey

2nd works for us also.


----------



## Kenstand

2nd weekend sounds good.

Dub,
Here is a link to last year's rally. This might give you a feel for the group.

1st Midwest Rally


----------



## outbackmac

Good thinking ken i never thought of that.

How was ur trip to the burg?


----------



## CTDOutback06

OK, I guess it's settled on a place and date then!!! If you all want to start making reservations you can go to the website or call the campground. Haley is the person you will want to talk to, I spoke with her the other day about the group and what sites we were looking at. You will want to tell her you are with the Outbackers Rally and give her our name, Carey and Theresa. She should be able to handle the rest. You will have to leave a voicemail message as there is noone at the campground during winter months but she said she generally goes to check voicemail and e-mail once or twice a week, it has been extremely cold in our area lately so she probably will wait until after Christmas to go as there is no heat there in winter months. Here is all of the pertinent info you will need to make your reservations:

website - http://www.whisperinghillsrvpark.com/
phone - 330·567·2137
contact - Haley
sites for Rally - Maple 1-7 & Elm 18-24
weekend of July 10-12

If you go to the website and click on Facilities on the top menu there is a tab to download a PDF of the park map, it will tell you what sites are full hook up, 50 amp and which sites are water and electric. I picked these sites because they are all back to back and they are all very large, deep sites, they are also all grass. This will give everyone plenty of room and give us plenty of room to gather!!! Right now it looks like we have 10 planning on coming counting Theresa and I, not sure if we will just leave our OB in our site or pull it up to where you will all be, we will probably just keep it in our seasonal site.


----------



## Chuck

We plan on going, so count us in!


----------



## Chuck

I just left a message for Whodey and us. We are requesting sites 4 & 5. We'll probably get there on Thursday 7/9 and stay until Monday 7/13. Whodey will probably get there on Friday 7/10 and leave Monday 7/11. I will let you know when we get a response from Haley. Merry Christmas all!


----------



## CTDOutback06

Updated tenative attendance list, growing and growing!!!!! I sent e-mail and PM to a few that were at last years or showed interest so hopefully we'll get a few more.

outbackmac
Sayonara
CTDOutback06
kyoutback
kenstand
Dub
HDOutbackers
whodey
kywoman
sob
Chuck


----------



## DcksdFields

Hi Folks and though a tad late... Happy Holidays.

Please count us in for the Whispering Hills Rally as well...the 2 of us along with at least a couple of the dogs, I'm sure.

Thanks! And, as you'll probably note in the sig file....gotta admit, we traded in the OB this past summer...but are still RVing with a toy hauler.

See you this summer.


----------



## Chuck

Haley called me today. Whodey and ourselves are set with sites 3 & 4. Haley said they didn't have the brochures printed just yet for the 09 season and that she would call me back in a few weeks to give me pricing for next year. She will take our first nights deposit at that time. She also said she's pretty positive that the weekend of the rally they also plan to celebrate their 40th anniversary with discounted rates and plenty of activities for that weekend. Nothing it set it stone, but that's the plan for now. Looking forward to it.


----------



## CTDOutback06

Updated tenative attendance list, Still growing!!!!!

outbackmac
Sayonara
CTDOutback06
kyoutback
kenstand
Dub
HDOutbackers
whodey
kywoman
sob
Chuck 
DcksdFields


----------



## Thor

Hi

I just received and email from Mark regarding this rally. I cannot believe I have overlooked this thread.







If we can get the time off work we will be there. We should know in a couple of weeks.

We hope see you all there.

Thor


----------



## Fanatical1

Were going to try to make this one also.







We are looking forward to meeting everyone....

Mark


----------



## CTDOutback06

Updated *TENATIVE* attendance list, Still growing!!!!!

outbackmac
Sayonara
CTDOutback06
kyoutback
kenstand
Dub
HDOutbackers
whodey
kywoman
sob
Chuck 
DcksdFields 
Thor
Fanatical1

I am going to call and leave a message for Haley as I told her we would probably only need 14 sites and we are already POSSIBLY close to filling that so I will have her reserve more spots. They have a group discount rate that is 10% for 7-14 sites and 15% for 15-49 sites. We are at 13 sites if everyone that is listed attends as Carey & Theresa (CTDOutback06) are going to leave their camper on their seasonal site but will definately be there. So we need to try to pick up a few more OBer's to attend!!!


----------



## CTDOutback06

I e-mailed Haley and asked her to up the total number of sites to 18 which is Maple 1-9 and Elm 16-24. For those of you who missed it, you can go to Whispering Hills website to the Facilities tab and download a PDF of the campgrounds.

http://www.whisperinghillsrvpark.com/images/park_map.pdf


----------



## Dub

Anyone interested in going to the Columbus Boat and RV show which is coming up in a few weekends?


----------



## CTDOutback06

Do we want to start putting together a list of activities for the rally or does everyone think it is too early and want to wait for a while to see if we get anymore attendees?

I was thinking a cornhole tournament and a group trip to amish country plus another big potluck for starters.


----------



## outbackmac

Take us off the list wife no vacation that week


----------



## CTDOutback06

outbackmac said:


> Take us off the list wife no vacation that week


Well that really stinks but we understand. We were really looking forward to seeing you guys, hopefully at another rally or next years rally.

Updated TENATIVE attendance list.

Sayonara
CTDOutback06
kyoutback
kenstand
Dub
HDOutbackers
whodey
kywoman
sob
Chuck 
DcksdFields 
Thor
Fanatical1


----------



## nonny

Haven't seen this in a bit but most likely I'll be there and possibly some of my family. More to come....


----------



## CTDOutback06

Updated TENATIVE attendance list.

Sayonara
CTDOutback06
kyoutback
kenstand
Dub
HDOutbackers
whodey
kywoman
sob
Chuck 
DcksdFields 
Thor
Fanatical1 
nonny


----------



## Fanatical1

All right were in....









Booked site #5 today and looking forward to it!

Mark


----------



## CTDOutback06

Updated TENATIVE attendance list with sites booked.

Sayonara
CTDOutback06 seasonal site Sycamore # 3
kyoutback
kenstand
Dub
HDOutbackers
whodey Maple # 4
kywoman
sob
Chuck Maple # 3
DcksdFields 
Thor
Fanatical1 Maple # 5
nonny


----------



## 09OUTIE

Count us in!!! Family of 4 from Millbury, Ohio (outside Toledo) Sounds awesome!!!


----------



## 09OUTIE

I just requested Site #16 ELM. They will call me back to confirm. This will be our first Ralley and from the sounds of it its going to ROCK!! It will be me(John), my DW(Julie), my son Tyler(3yrs old), & my daughter Jessica(7yrs old). We cant wait to meet you all!!


----------



## Pooh&Tigger

Talked with the Wife and we will call first thing Saturday to make our reservation. Hopefully they'll have some full hookup's avail...


----------



## 09OUTIE

It is official! Site #16 ELM is confirmed for July 9th-July 12th. See Y'ALL there!!


----------



## CTDOutback06

I just checked Whispering Hills website and they have updated it for the 2009 camping season, they have the events calender and pricing updated. The weekend of our Midwest Rally, July 10-12 is also the 40th Anniversary Weekend Celebration for Whispering Hills RV Park, so there will be some special events planned for that. You can check out the website at http://www.whisperinghillsrvpark.com/

Updated TENATIVE attendance list with sites booked.

Sayonara
CTDOutback06 seasonal site Sycamore # 3
kyoutback
kenstand
Dub
HDOutbackers
whodey Maple # 4
kywoman
sob
Chuck Maple # 3
DcksdFields 
Thor
Fanatical1 Maple # 5
nonny 
09OUTIE Elm #16
Pooh&Tigger


----------



## CTDOutback06

A big WELCOME to Outbackers to 09OUTIE and Pooh&Tigger, I noticed that both of you just recently joined!!! We are looking forward to meeting you and having a great time at the 2nd Midwest Rally!!!

Carey & Theresa


----------



## 09OUTIE

Thanks alot! This site has helped me out TONS!!!! We cant wait to hang out with some fellow OUTBACKERS!!


----------



## Pooh&Tigger

Thank you for the weclome. At Fremont, IN (Jellystone) we ran into some "outbackers", they suggested getting on this site and I would agree with them this will be neat.

Daughter, 12, would like to know how many kids will be there, this might help plan some events...

(& no, my dear wife, you cant count me as a child...


----------



## Pooh&Tigger

Today, we rcvd an email from Whispering Hills and have a confirmed site, they did not tells us which, but that we will be with the group.

Think Warm Weather!!!!


----------



## Fanatical1

Pooh&Tigger said:


> Today, we rcvd an email from Whispering Hills and have a confirmed site, they did not tells us which, but that we will be with the group.
> 
> Think Warm Weather!!!!


Glad you can make it!









We have two girls ages 7 and 10 and they will be happy to have kids to play with.

Mark


----------



## CTDOutback06

I was at Whispering Hills RV Park today checking on our camper and talked with Haley and she said we have 7 confirmed reservations for the rally. She is usually there on Saturdays late mornings and early afternoons until camping season opens. The season opens the weekend of April 24th.


----------



## CTDOutback06

Looks like Theresa and I will be at Whispering Hills the entire week of the Rally, we just found out our place of employment is going to shut down for two weeks at the beginning of July instead of one!!! YEAH!!!


----------



## CTDOutback06

Just to let everyone know, Whispering Hills RV Park is now open for the season. You should be able to contact Haley or one of the other girls just about any time of the day now to make your reservations for those who have not done so or others that see the post and want to join in, there is still plenty of space available. The number there is 800-992-2435.


----------



## outbackmac

who all have sites for this rally/ and what number


----------



## CTDOutback06

outbackmac said:


> who all have sites for this rally/ and what number


CTDOutback06 (Carey & Theresa) Sycamore # 7 Our Seasonal Site


----------



## CTDOutback06

OK everyone it's only 8 weeks until the Midwest Rally so let's get this Rally shaped up a little bit. We need to know who is definately in and what site you are on if you already have your reservations. If you still need to make your reservations you can call Whispering Hills RV Park at 800-992-2435, tell them you are with the Outbackers Rally July 10-12, if you want to come earlier you will be more than welcomed to come earlier, Theresa and I will be here all week.

Ideas for the rally that I would like input from everyone on. Please let me know what you guys think.

*Friday evening* after everyone arrives have a get together with appetizers and a campfire.

*Saturday morning around 9ish * a group shopping trip to Amish Country towns such as Millersburg, Berlin and Walnut Creek. There is a flea market and lots and lots of little shops in those towns.

*Saturday evening * potluck dinner, Theresa and I will provide Hamburgers, Hot Dogs and Bratwurst. After the dinner we can play horseshoes, cornhole, card and dice games, whatever activities people want to do.

*Sunday morning* send off breakfast so everyone has a chance to say goodbye and get a good meal before the long drive home.

There is an indoor pavillion that I will talk to the owners about using if we end up with foul weather for the potluck dinner and if we have good weather there is an outdoor pavillion next to the sites for the rally.

Again, please give me feedback on whether or not you like these ideas, I don't want to feel like I am planning everyone's weekend myself and I want everyone to be able to relax and have a good time and enjoy the weekend.

Some of the amenities at the campground are:
Swimming pool
Game room
Basketball court
Frisbee golf course
Miniature golf
Small Kids zoo
Hiking trail
Fishing lake
Paddle boat rental
Horseshoe pits
Restaraunt/Cafe
Small camping store
Wi-fi
Kids play grounds
Friendly and helpful staff

I will be taking pictures this weekend of the campground and try to post some of them for everyone to see.

Carey


----------



## CTDOutback06

OK everyone it's only 8 weeks until the Midwest Rally so let's get this Rally shaped up a little bit. We need to know who is definately in and what site you are on if you already have your reservations. If you still need to make your reservations you can call Whispering Hills RV Park at 800-992-2435, tell them you are with the Outbackers Rally July 10-12, if you want to come earlier you will be more than welcomed to come earlier, Theresa and I will be here all week.

Ideas for the rally that I would like input from everyone on. Please let me know what you guys think.

*Friday evening* after everyone arrives have a get together with appetizers and a campfire.

*Saturday morning* around 9ish a group shopping trip to Amish Country towns such as Millersburg, Berlin and Walnut Creek. There is a flea market and lots and lots of little shops in those towns.

*Saturday evening* potluck dinner, Theresa and I will provide Hamburgers, Hot Dogs and Bratwurst. After the dinner we can play horseshoes, cornhole, card and dice games, whatever activities people want to do.

*Sunday morning *send off breakfast so everyone has a chance to say goodbye and get a good meal before the long drive home.

There is an indoor pavillion that I will talk to the owners about using if we end up with foul weather for the potluck dinner and if we have good weather there is an outdoor pavillion next to the sites for the rally.

Again, please give me feedback on whether or not you like these ideas, I don't want to feel like I am planning everyone's weekend myself and I want everyone to be able to relax and have a good time and enjoy the weekend.

Some of the amenities at the campground are:
VERY Clean modern shower houses and restrooms
Swimming pool
Game room
Basketball court
Frisbee golf course
Miniature golf
Small Kids zoo
Hiking trail
Fishing lake
Paddle boat rental
Horseshoe pits
Restaraunt/Cafe
Small camping store
Wi-fi
Kids play grounds
Friendly and helpful staff

I took roughly 100 pictures last weekend (the park was pretty empty) and I will take more this weekend (Memorial Day weekend when the park will be packed full) and then I will start posting pics.

Here is the confirmed list with sites, Haley said that there are 7 confirmed reservations, but I only have a few whose sites I know by going back through this thread.

whodey Maple 3
Chuck Maple 4
Fanatical1 Maple 5
09OUTIE Elm 16
Pooh&Tigger ??
CTDOutback06 Sycamore 7 (our seasonal site)

Carey


----------



## Fanatical1

Carey,

Everything you outlined sounds great to us. We checked in again with the campground and were reserved and looking
forward to it!!









Mark


----------



## whodey

Everything you have listed sounds great. Should be arriving sometime Friday afternoon.
Looking forward to seeing you all again.

Mike


----------



## CTDOutback06

Great hearing from you guys!!! Here are some pics from Whispering Hills:









Office/store/cafe/indoor pavillion building








Gazebo behind office








Putt putt course behind office, gazebo looks onto it








Swimming pool








Game room and swimming pool entrance








Deluxe cabins


----------



## CTDOutback06

More pics of Whispering Hills









Lake and lakeside gazebo








Lakeside gazebo








Amish buggy parked at lake








Amish father and son fishing at lake








Campers playing frisbee golf








More campers playing frisbee golf


----------



## CTDOutback06

And more pics of Whispering Hills









Two boys on one of the playgrounds








Scenic view








Scenic view 2








Hemlock Gorge trail entry








Hemlock Gorge trail overlook deck








View of Hemlock Gorge from overlook deck


----------



## CTDOutback06

Rally sites and an Outback pics from Whispering Hills:









Sites for the rally empty, sites are wide and deep, perfect for rallies!!!








Sites for the rally starting to fill up Memorial Day Weekend








An Outback spotted at Whispering Hills, found out it is Outbackers "The Rovers" who may attend the rally!! Really nice people








CTDOutback06 new seasonal site at Whispering Hills, almost finished with the landscape work, I will post more pics when completely finished!!!


----------



## CTDOutback06

bump


----------



## whodey

We'll be there sometime Friday afternoon and staying until Monday. Can't remember our site # at this time though.

Can't wait.









Mike


----------



## CTDOutback06

We have just over 3 weeks until the rally so I thought I'd try to get it put together as far as what kind of food everyone would like to bring to the rally. In some earlier posts we discussed having appetizers Friday evening after everyone arrives, then a potluck dinner for Saturday evening and a Sunday morning send off breakfast. So we will begin the list

*Friday evening appetizers*
CTDOutback06 - 7 layer Nacho Dip

*Saturday Potluck*
CTDOutback06 - Burgers, Hot Dogs & Brats

*Sunday Sendoff Breakfast*
CTDOutback06 - Undecided as of yet


----------



## whodey

CTDOutback06 said:


> We have just over 3 weeks until the rally so I thought I'd try to get it put together as far as what kind of food everyone would like to bring to the rally. In some earlier posts we discussed having appetizers Friday evening after everyone arrives, then a potluck dinner for Saturday evening and a Sunday morning send off breakfast. So we will begin the list
> 
> *Friday evening appetizers*
> CTDOutback06 - 7 layer Nacho Dip
> whodey - undecided as of yet
> 
> *Saturday Potluck*
> CTDOutback06 - Burgers, Hot Dogs & Brats
> whodey - homemade baked beans
> 
> *Sunday Sendoff Breakfast*
> CTDOutback06 - Undecided as of yet
> whodey - homemade goetta


----------



## Chuck

whodey said:


> We have just over 3 weeks until the rally so I thought I'd try to get it put together as far as what kind of food everyone would like to bring to the rally. In some earlier posts we discussed having appetizers Friday evening after everyone arrives, then a potluck dinner for Saturday evening and a Sunday morning send off breakfast. So we will begin the list
> 
> *Friday evening appetizers*
> CTDOutback06 - 7 layer Nacho Dip
> whodey - undecided as of yet
> Chuck - fruit salad
> 
> *Saturday Potluck*
> CTDOutback06 - Burgers, Hot Dogs & Brats
> whodey - homemade baked beans
> Chuck - cheesy potato casserole and hot dog buns
> 
> *Sunday Sendoff Breakfast*
> CTDOutback06 - Undecided as of yet
> whodey - homemade goetta


[/quote]
chuck - scrambled eggs


----------



## Fanatical1

Sounds great!

Friday evening appetizers
CTDOutback06 - 7 layer Nacho Dip 
whodey - undecided as of yet
Fanatical1 - Sweet & Sour Meatballs

Saturday Potluck
CTDOutback06 - Burgers, Hot Dogs & Brats
whodey - homemade baked beans
Fanatical1 - BBQ & Corn bread

Sunday Sendoff Breakfast
CTDOutback06 - Undecided as of yet
whodey - homemade goetta
Fanatical1 - Buttermilk Biscuits with strawberry preserves


----------



## nonny

Anyone know if there are still sites availables?


----------



## CTDOutback06

nonny said:


> Anyone know if there are still sites availables?


Yes I am sure there are still sites available. Call 800·992·2435 and ask for Haley or just tell them you are with the Outbackers group.

Carey


----------



## HDOutbackers

Chuck said:


> We have just over 3 weeks until the rally so I thought I'd try to get it put together as far as what kind of food everyone would like to bring to the rally. In some earlier posts we discussed having appetizers Friday evening after everyone arrives, then a potluck dinner for Saturday evening and a Sunday morning send off breakfast. So we will begin the list
> 
> *Friday evening appetizers*
> CTDOutback06 - 7 layer Nacho Dip
> whodey - undecided as of yet
> Chuck - fruit salad
> HDOutbacksers - Shrimp Ring(s)
> 
> *Saturday Potluck*
> CTDOutback06 - Burgers, Hot Dogs & Brats
> whodey - homemade baked beans
> Chuck - cheesy potato casserole and hot dog buns
> HDOutckers - Cheesecake (Variety)
> 
> *Sunday Sendoff Breakfast*
> CTDOutback06 - Undecided as of yet
> whodey - homemade goetta


[/quote]
chuck - scrambled eggs
HDOutbackers - Bagels/Cream Cheese
[/quote]


----------



## HDOutbackers

We have site # 2 and will be arriving Thursday and departing Sunday. We are bringing the bike in order to tour the Amish country some.
We are looking forward to it.


----------



## Livin4weekenz

Hey we are going to this same campground coincidently. We are camping with my mother and going to be in the area for a family reunion in Hinkley. How cool is that!!! We are camping at Whispering Hills July 9th - 18th. We have to head out on Saturday for the reunion, but the rest of the weekend we would love to join in the festivities. If that would be possible. I know we are jumping in at the last minute. We have had our sites booked for months now and didn't even know there was going to be a rally there. We are in sites 12 and 13 right across from the pool. Between roads Hemlock and Campers Paradise Road. Looking forward to meeting everyone. We just went to the NE Rally in Gettysburg and had a blast. It was a great weekend meeting new families and camper friends. I am not sure how close our site is to the Rally sites, but it will be nice to get around and see other fellow Outbackers.


----------



## DcksdFields

Hi Carey,

Well, since I've not been very good at keeping up with the list & the rally is now less than 2 weeks away, I figured I'd better log in and check for any updates.

Yes, we will definitely still be there & should be arriving sometime Friday afternoon.

I know our site is confirmed but, for the life of me right now, I have no idea what number that might be or where my confirmation info. is. Guess I better start looking around here.

Sounds like it'll be fun and the grounds do look awesome.

As far as the what we might bring for the various potlucks......

Friday night - Veggie tray and dip

Let me give Saturday & Sunday some thought. I'll check back/post again in a few days.

Thanks for all your planning!

Linda DCKSDFields


----------



## DcksdFields

I was finally able to locate our site info. We have reserved spot - Elm #22.

And, from what I can tell of the the last couple posts, I believe this is our current list:

*Friday evening appetizers*
CTDOutback06 - 7 layer Nacho Dip 
whodey - undecided as of yet
Fanatical1 - Sweet & Sour Meatballs
Chuck - fruit salad
HDOutbacksers - Shrimp Ring(s)
DCKSDFields - veggies & dip

*Saturday Potluck*
CTDOutback06 - Burgers, Hot Dogs & Brats
whodey - homemade baked beans
Fanatical1 - BBQ & Corn bread
Chuck - cheesy potato casserole and hot dog buns
HDOutckers - Cheesecake (Variety)
DCKSDFields - homemade pasta salad

*Sunday Sendoff Breakfast*
CTDOutback06 - Undecided as of yet
whodey - homemade goetta
Fanatical1 - Buttermilk Biscuits with strawberry preserves 
chuck - scrambled eggs
HDOutbackers - Bagels/Cream Cheese
DCKSDfields - Sausage Breakfast Casserole or ???

I believe that's it. See you folks a week from today!

Linda


----------



## CTDOutback06

I talked to Haley yesterday and she said we had someone call in and cancel so we have 6 confirmed reservations plus Carey & Theresa (CTDOutbackers06) as our camper will stay on it's seasonal site (Sycamore 7) which is in another area. I would like to get a head count if possible so Theresa and I know how many burgers, dogs, brats to grill. We'll start it and hopefully everyone will reply. Looking forward to seeing everyone.

CTDOutback06 - 2 adults - Theresa & Carey


----------



## Fanatical1

CTDOutback06 - 2 adults - Theresa & Carey 
Fanatical1 - 2 adults - Mark & Pam & 2 kids
Our friends (SOB's) - Peg & John & 2 kids


----------



## Fanatical1

*Friday evening appetizers*
CTDOutback06 - 7 layer Nacho Dip 
whodey - undecided as of yet
Fanatical1 - Undecided as of yet
Chuck - fruit salad
HDOutbacksers - Shrimp Ring(s)
DCKSDFields - veggies & dip
John & Peg - "Little weinies"

*Saturday Potluck*
CTDOutback06 - Burgers, Hot Dogs & Brats
whodey - homemade baked beans
Fanatical1 - Sweet & Sour Meatballs & Corn bread
Chuck - cheesy potato casserole and hot dog buns
HDOutckers - Cheesecake (Variety)
DCKSDFields - homemade pasta salad
John & Peg - Hot lava potatoes

*Sunday Sendoff Breakfast*
CTDOutback06 - Undecided as of yet
whodey - homemade goetta
Fanatical1 - Buttermilk Biscuits with strawberry preserves 
chuck - scrambled eggs
HDOutbackers - Bagels/Cream Cheese
DCKSDfields - Sausage Breakfast Casserole or ???
John & Peg - Undecided as of yet ??


----------



## DcksdFields

DcksdFields - 2 adults - Pat & Linda


----------



## whodey

Fanatical1 said:


> CTDOutback06 - 2 adults - Theresa & Carey
> Fanatical1 - 2 adults - Mark & Pam & 2 kids
> Our friends (SOB's) - Peg & John & 2 kids
> Whodey - Mike & JoAnna & 3 kids
> Chuck - Alice & Chuck & 2 kids


----------



## CTDOutback06

Fanatical1 said:


> *Friday evening appetizers*
> CTDOutback06 - 7 layer Nacho Dip
> whodey - undecided as of yet
> Fanatical1 - Undecided as of yet
> Chuck - fruit salad
> HDOutbacksers - Shrimp Ring(s)
> DCKSDFields - veggies & dip
> John & Peg - "Little weinies"
> 
> *Saturday Potluck*
> CTDOutback06 - Burgers, Hot Dogs & Brats
> whodey - homemade baked beans
> Fanatical1 - Sweet & Sour Meatballs & Corn bread
> Chuck - cheesy potato casserole and hot dog buns
> HDOutckers - Cheesecake (Variety)
> DCKSDFields - homemade pasta salad
> John & Peg - Hot lava potatoes
> 
> *Sunday Sendoff Breakfast*
> CTDOutback06 - Fresh fruit
> whodey - homemade goetta
> Fanatical1 - Buttermilk Biscuits with strawberry preserves
> chuck - scrambled eggs
> HDOutbackers - Bagels/Cream Cheese
> DCKSDfields - Sausage Breakfast Casserole or ???
> John & Peg - Undecided as of yet ??


----------



## whodey

Just got in. Carey & Theresa, we had a blast. Excellent job on the rally, and that also goes for Whispering Hills.







What an awesome place. Looking forward to getting together again next year. It was great meeting everyone and hope to see you all again. All I know is after this weekend, I'm going to have to go on diet









Mike


----------



## Fanatical1

We had a great time too!







It was a great group and we enjoyed the entire weekend. Thanks to Carry and Theresa for all the work that
they did putting this together and for being such great hosts for everyone.

I agree with Mike about the food... It was outstanding!

Where's all those pictures everyone was taking?!?!


----------



## DcksdFields

Yes - I second...well third...the sentiments and thanks to Carey & Theresa as well. You both did an awesome job as hosts for this get-together.

We also enjoyed meeting everyone and sure hope to hook up again somewhere in the not too distant future. And that includes a return visit to Whispering Hills, for sure.

I agree....where are all those pictures???









Thanks again for a great weekend!!


----------



## CTDOutback06

First of all I would like to say that Theresa and I had a blast at the rally. Secondly, thanks for all the compliments and we are really glad that everyone had a great time and loved Whispering Hills and the Ohio Amish Country as much as we do, we think the park is awesome. Mike and Tim, did the route I sent you home help, was it better than the route you brought in and did it save you any time? Hopefully it did, at least it should have been more 4 lane road. Theresa and I would also like to make this a yearly event if we have the interest which I'm sure we will. Thanks again to all who came, it was great seeing all of you again and it was great meeting the rest of you for the first time, we are looking forward to seeing you all again. And again, if any of you want to make the trip to Whispering Hills on your own, just tell the ladies who man the phones that you are friends of Carey & Theresa and want to stay on the site next to them and if it remains open they will put you there. Barring any unforseen events we will be there every weekend through the camping season.


----------



## HDOutbackers

Carey and Theresa,

Thanks to you both for putting the rally together. Sorry I haven't been online sooner. Whispering Pines is a great place to visit and a fantastic campground for familes and adults who want to visit the Amish country. I would welcome another visit and stay there when going to Amish country.

I will be happy to share photos of the weekend. Please send me an email to [email protected] and put "Whispering Hills" in the subject line and I will send photos from the weekend trip.

It was great meeting everyone. I wish I had discovered how much fun camping was when I was younger. We both had a great time!

Tim & Vicki


----------



## HDOutbackers

CTDOutback06 said:


> First of all I would like to say that Theresa and I had a blast at the rally. Secondly, thanks for all the compliments and we are really glad that everyone had a great time and loved Whispering Hills and the Ohio Amish Country as much as we do, we think the park is awesome. Mike and Tim, did the route I sent you home help, was it better than the route you brought in and did it save you any time? Hopefully it did, at least it should have been more 4 lane road. Theresa and I would also like to make this a yearly event if we have the interest which I'm sure we will. Thanks again to all who came, it was great seeing all of you again and it was great meeting the rest of you for the first time, we are looking forward to seeing you all again. And again, if any of you want to make the trip to Whispering Hills on your own, just tell the ladies who man the phones that you are friends of Carey & Theresa and want to stay on the site next to them and if it remains open they will put you there. Barring any unforseen events we will be there every weekend through the camping season.


Carey,

The route home added 5 total minues but was much easier roads to negotiate. Thanks for the help.


----------



## whodey

Here is the group photo from the rally. Sorry it has taken us so long, haven't had much time between working and camping. I am planning on posting the rest of the photos on photo bucket. Once again, we had a great time and can't wait to do it again next year.

Mike & Jo


----------



## whodey

Whispering Hills 09

Here is the link to just some of the photos that were taken. Somebody was just a little camera happy that weekend.


----------



## CTDOutback06

whodey said:


> Whispering Hills 09
> 
> Here is the link to just some of the photos that were taken. Somebody was just a little camera happy that weekend.


Great pics Mike!! I haven't gotten ours off the camera yet, lol. I'll have to do that this week and post. We should start planning the 2010 Rally at Whispering Hills soon. Thanks again for coming and thanks for posting the pics!!

Theresa & Carey


----------



## leaderdogmom

Sounds like everyone had a good time. I hope you do plan on a 2010 rally, we would definitely be iinterested. This year has been too busy to do much camping but we plan to make it up next year.


----------

